# lol



## ampurdan

I have two questions:

Why do some people in the forums repeat lol all the time? What is it supposed to mean? And what are the icons and smilies that appear next to the thread titles? What do they mean?

Thank you.


----------



## Picknick

Means Laugh out Loud


----------



## Philippa

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Why do some people in the forums repeat lol all the time? What is it supposed to mean?


Hi
There are lots of threads!!
http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=1270531
lol (laugh out loud)
Philippa


----------



## Picknick

...dont worry took me time to get it too..


----------



## elroy

ampurdan said:
			
		

> I have two questions:
> 
> Why do some people in the forums repeat lol all the time? What is it supposed to mean? And what are the icons and smilies that appear next to the thread titles? What do they mean?
> 
> Thank you.


 
"lol" means "laughing out loud."  It is supposed to indicate that you find something funny.

The icons and smilies that appear before thread titles are an option available to foreros who wish to communicate a certain sentiment about their message (notice that they can be used with any post, not just the one that starts a thread).  For example, you could use 

 to show that something made you smile
 to show that you found something funny
 to show that the content of a message may be vulgar
 to show that you disapprove of something
 to show that you just had a brilliant idea

etc. etc.

Just to illustrate, I am posting a thumbs-up with this message to congratulate you on asking a good question.


----------



## Picknick

Do you know more examples like that? Would be fun to know more..

...I think spanish folks use jajaja or jeje..


----------



## Jana337

Picknick said:
			
		

> Do you know more examples like that? Would be fun to know more..
> 
> ...I think spanish folks use jajaja or jeje..


Please let's talk about technical things only in this forum. Discussion about how other nations express lol is appropriate in our language forums.

Thanks for understanding. 

Jana


----------



## Picknick

ok Jana, come on its just for fun..


----------



## ampurdan

Ok, I see, thank to you all. Elroy, you have put a thumbs-up next to your post, but who decides the one that goes next to the thread, a moderator? or anyone? And how can I do such thing? And, what about the envelopes next to the icons, what do they mean?

Thank you again.


----------



## Jana337

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Ok, I see, thank to you all. Elroy, you have put a thumbs-up next to your post, but who decides the one that goes next to the thread, a moderator? or anyone? And how can I do such thing? And, what about the envelopes next to the icons, what do they mean?
> 
> Thank you again.


 The thread opener himself or herself chooses the symbol. Moderators can change it, and they occasionally do: If the content of a thread turns out to be objectionable, we add a .
When opening a thread, scroll down and you will find all available smileys.

The envelopes (or, to be precise, their colors) indicate the popularity of threads. 

Purple - a brand new thread
Red - a thread with more than 150 views and/or more than 15 replies (hope I got the numbers right)
Blue - if none of the above applies

Jana


----------



## ampurdan

Thank you Jana, and what about when there is an arrow over them? (I feel like asking too much, but those are questions I've been wanting to make since long ago).


----------



## elroy

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Thank you Jana, and what about when there is an arrow over them? (I feel like asking too much, but those are questions I've been wanting to make since long ago).


 
The arrow means that you have posted in that thread.


----------



## panjandrum

I hesitate to point out the obvious - well actually I didn't - but on any forum display showing the list of threads in the forum, if you scroll down to the bottom of the page you will see the meaning of the envelopes and arrows.

You'll also find a "Forum Jump" down there.


----------

